# Elkhorns ride



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

After seeing what has happened with the ride over by Mount St. Helens I was thinking that there is a ride that could be made to take it's place. 
A ride from Joseph Oregon to Oxbow Oregon. There is a way through there on pavement. 
I have seen a youtube video of a couple of guys on motorcycles riding it. Only Backwards from the way I would do it. 
There is some good climbing and a very long downhill too. Some great views. It is beautiful country there. I love it. 
So if any of you are looking for a fantastic ride you should try this one. I think a video of it would be fantastic. 
Anyway there is an idea for you hardcore riders.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you have a forest service road number ?


80turbota said:


> After seeing what has happened with the ride over by Mount St. Helens I was thinking that there is a ride that could be made to take it's place.
> A ride from Joseph Oregon to Oxbow Oregon. There is a way through there on pavement.
> I have seen a youtube video of a couple of guys on motorcycles riding it. Only Backwards from the way I would do it.
> There is some good climbing and a very long downhill too. Some great views. It is beautiful country there. I love it.
> ...


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

No I don't. I have Google earth it. But I haven't done it for a while. I have been in a car on it years and years ago. I need to go back and check it out now. It is a bit more than just a day trip for me so I got to use the whole weekend to do it. (weekends are far and few in between for me. So when I get one it is usually pretty hectic.)
Very very pretty country tho. Well worth the trip if you ever get out that way. Very rugged.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I've done several week long back country ski-mountaineering trips in the Wallowas. We stayed in some yurts.

I did look at the wallowa loop road (may be part of it) on google earth. It looks like much of that is two lane highway.


80turbota said:


> No I don't. I have Google earth it. But I haven't done it for a while. I have been in a car on it years and years ago. I need to go back and check it out now. It is a bit more than just a day trip for me so I got to use the whole weekend to do it. (weekends are far and few in between for me. So when I get one it is usually pretty hectic.)
> Very very pretty country tho. Well worth the trip if you ever get out that way. Very rugged.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

80turbota said:


> After seeing what has happened with the ride over by Mount St. Helens I was thinking that there is a ride that could be made to take it's place.
> A ride from Joseph Oregon to Oxbow Oregon. There is a way through there on pavement.
> I have seen a youtube video of a couple of guys on motorcycles riding it. Only Backwards from the way I would do it.
> There is some good climbing and a very long downhill too. Some great views. It is beautiful country there. I love it.
> ...


why would Oxbox be your destination? I've driven through that area many times. 
There's nothing in Oxbox. Sagebrush. At least head a few miles west to Baker and grab a beer at Barley Browns when you're done.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

bahueh said:


> why would Oxbox be your destination? I've driven through that area many times.
> There's nothing in Oxbox. Sagebrush. At least head a few miles west to Baker and grab a beer at Barley Browns when you're done.


I have spent many a summer in that area camping with my family. I love the place. My dad talked for some time about working for the school there in Oxbow. It would make for a very nice ride for me. Well at least I think it would. You are right heading the direction of Baker would be a good ride too but the road is kinda busy and narrow. If I were to do that I would stop in Richland or Halfway. I don't think I would ride all the way to Baker.


----------

